

News Corp.'s Rupert Murdoch calls Myspace buy a 'huge mistake' - 0x12
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/entertainmentnewsbuzz/2011/10/news-corps-murdoch-calls-myspace-a-huge-mistake.html

======
user24
it's been know for a long time that Murdoch regrets buying it; here's an
article I remember from 2008: [http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/207876/murdoch-
fumes-as-facebook...](http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/207876/murdoch-fumes-as-
facebook-overtakes-myspace)

